# GA15 Work with a GA16 ECU?



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey 
i have been asked if i would like to have a ga16de ecu and was wondering if it would make my car run any different as i have a ga15de.

Thanks for answer
Grant


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

I wouldn't think it would since the GA16DE is EFI and the GA15DE is carburated. Again, not entirely sure, but that's what I think.


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

GA15DE is not just carby. my car is EFI ga15de. but now i dont know if i should try the computer. it could just be a big waste of time

thanks for your answer


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Ahh, sorry about that. I wasn't entirely sure on whether it was or not. Glad my answer helped some though.


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

DEPENDS ON THE TYPE OF INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR THE GA15DNE WHICH DOES NOT USE KNOCK SENSOR YOU WILL NEED THE GA16DE HARNES , YES IT WILL MAKE A DIFERENCE I AM RUNNING A GA15DNE WITH A GA16DE ECU


----------



## CARLOS SPEC-R (Jan 17, 2015)

*BUILDING GA15DE*

HI FOOTA. MY NAME IS CARLOS FROM BOLIVIA. SORRY ABOUT THE GRAMMAR, IM BUILDING JDM GA15DE, HERE IN MY COUNTRY WE HAVE A LOT OF ENGINES AND PARTS TO BUY BECAUSE THE CABS USE NISSAN AND TOYOTA CARS. SO CAN I PUT GA16DE INTAKE MANIFOLD ON IT? (GA15DE). AND EXHAUST MANIFOLD TOO? HOW MANY HP GAINS. TRHTLE BODY FITS?. WHAT ABOUT BUYING GA16DE ECU, CAN I DO THAT? I WANNA RACE MY PULSAR M1. ELECTRONIC MAYBE? THANKS YOU.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Foota hasn't been an active member in 6-years. You may want to start a new thread with your questions and hopefully someone can help.


----------



## CARLOS SPEC-R (Jan 17, 2015)

thanks bro


----------

